# What shows are you going to this season???



## TinysMom (Feb 21, 2006)

What shows are you going to this season? I'm going to bump this thread every Friday in case anyone is looking for a show to go to and its listed in here..

I'll start with me!

El Rey Lionheads plans to be at:

*Seguin, TX* - March 18 

*Belton, TX* (state show) - April 8 & 9

Lionhead Nationals - *COLUMBUS, OHIO* - May 6th

OHIO Mini-Convention (or something like that?) - *Columbus, OH* - May 7th

We'd love to see forum members at any of those conventions!!!!

Peg


----------



## joanster (Mar 1, 2006)

We are going to Sunshine state Rabbit Breeders show on Saturday in Sarasota, FL


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 4, 2006)

sorry I'm so late - I've been busy most of this week trying to update my website and I still have so much to do.....plus I have to figure out names for some of the rabbits I'm keeping!

Anyway - bumping for anyone going to shows this week - to share about the results next week or whatever (too tired to think)...

Peg


----------



## joanster (Mar 6, 2006)

We went to our first show on Sat and my daughter won best of opposite breed for her himalayan doe. She was so excited.


----------



## babbs (Mar 6, 2006)

Well, in my household I can't plan to far ahead. LOL! So right now I plan on attending the show in Deland, FL on May 13th.


----------



## joanster (Mar 6, 2006)

Babbs.. we are in FL too! We are going to try for the Deland show, but it is a bit of a drive for us.


----------



## babbs (Mar 6, 2006)

Hello Joanster. 

What breeds do you have? I have fuzzy lops and a femish. I also will be adding mini rex to the barn next month. 

I have not map quested it yet, nut believe the Deland show will be about 3 hours away from me. I was supposed to go to the Sarasota show but chose not to at the last minute so I can stay home and monitor the guys as they put electric in my barn! =)


----------



## joanster (Mar 6, 2006)

We are about 2 1/2 hours from Deland with positive traffic on I-4. We are just getting started with rabbits. My daughter and I are into himalayans and my husband has just decided (this weekend) that he wants to do holland lops. we just bought our first holland lop. So, we are hoping to get another doe and buck holland lop to form our trio. 



We went to the sarasota show on sat. My daugther's himalayan doe won BOV in himalayans. We were really excited about that.


----------



## babbs (Mar 6, 2006)

The himalayans are gorgeous too! Congrats on the win for your daughter and her himi! 

The top holland breeder in the area is Cindy Pail. She has not updated her website in ages but here is the link. Cindy is a very nice and helpful breeder. 

http://www.ivypatch.com/


----------



## joanster (Mar 6, 2006)

That is so weird I just found her site and e-mailed her. She is really close to us.. Is she still doing hollands?


----------



## Berlena (Mar 6, 2006)

I will beshowing atthe Ventura County RBA this Saturday (March 11) in Ventura, CA.


----------



## babbs (Mar 6, 2006)

She sure is! I just saw her at a show in Jan. Hmm, I tried finding her phone number for you but don't remember where I wrote it. She was really good at getting back to me though.


----------



## SunnieBunnie Rabbitry (Mar 6, 2006)

*Berlena wrote: *


> I will beshowing atthe Ventura County RBA this Saturday (March 11) in Ventura, CA.


 Ditto!


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 10, 2006)

Bumping this thread for folks to see for this weekend!

Peg


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Mar 11, 2006)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Lionhead Nationals - *COLUMBUS, OHIO* - May 6th
> 
> OHIO Mini-Convention (or something like that?) - *Columbus, OH* - May 7th


 Coming to a good state I tell ya! I plan to be at those shows as it's also Dwarf Hotot Nationals. :colors:


----------



## pamnock (Mar 11, 2006)

We went to the Pennsylvania State Convention the first week of Feb.

Other spring shows that we'll be attending:

Washington, Pennsylvania March 19

Richmond, KY March 25

Springfield, OH March 26

Lisbon, OH Apr. 1

Piketon, OH Apr. 2

Point Pleasant, NJ Apr. 8

Butler, PA Apr. 22

Washington, PA Apr. 28-30 (Dutch Nationals)

Ohio State Convention, Columbus, OHMay 5-7 -- also Ohio Holland Lop Specialty Show: http://www.geocities.com/ohlrf/specshows.html

Mineral Wells, WV May 13

Canton, OH May 20-21

Ithica, NY June 10


Portage, OH June 17

and also misc. 4-H and fun shows.



Pam


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 17, 2006)

bumping for this week - we'll be at Seguin, TX tomorrow....

Anyone else going to shows?


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Mar 18, 2006)

Troy, Ohio:colors:
Double Show!!!


----------



## Rhapsody (Mar 20, 2006)

I may be going to a shw in Richmond, VA next week and...... LIONHEAD NATIONALS!!!! heehee


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 20, 2006)

*Rhapsody wrote: *


> ...... LIONHEAD NATIONALS!!!! heehee


Oh good- we'll get to meet! I'm going there to deliver orders and to pick up rabbits from Cimmaron...and I've thought about entering some but I'm scared!



Peg


----------



## Rhapsody (Mar 21, 2006)

Lol. YAY! I'm buying a buck from Gail ( Cimmaron person) and I get to show it there so i'm really excited...heehee. I know now that i should have bred my does sooner so I could have show some babies there....oh well there is always next year!


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 21, 2006)

*Rhapsody wrote:*


> Lol. YAY! I'm buying a buck from Gail (Cimmaron person) and I get to show it there so i'm really excited...heehee. I know now that i should have bred my does sooner so I could have show some babies there....oh well there is always next year!


AWESOME! Who are you buying? I'm buying some does AND a buck from her to use in my line breeding program..

You can see my order here:

http://www.cimmarononline.com/listhold.htm



They're currently in the 3rd row down "Pending for Peg"...I'm not getting Romance (in the top row).



Peg


----------



## Rhapsody (Mar 21, 2006)

Wow...thats freakin awesome...lol. I'm getting Cupid who is on the next row...lol. Before PowWow was on the reserved page I tried to talk my mom into asking about her but then she was on the reserved page. lol.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 21, 2006)

*Rhapsody wrote:*


> Wow...thats freakin awesome...lol. I'm getting Cupid who is on the next row...lol. Before PowWow was on the reserved page I tried to talk my mom into asking about her but then she was on the reserved page. lol.


Yes, I talked to Gail about my goals, etc and she mentioned Pow Wow and her sister Pawlina. I was actually going to try to add another one or two does to my order - but Gail talked me out of it -said they would not add to my lines what I'm trying to add....I really appreciated her integrity.

I LOVE the ears on Cupid....he's adorable. 

I need to post some photos in my lionhead thread in the blog section of my new lionheads....they're just awesome!

Peg


----------



## Rhapsody (Mar 22, 2006)

Well maybe at next year's nationals if PowWow has some babies we can get together and work something out...lol. Omg, I love Cupid. lol. Gail said he should be around 2 1/2 pounds which is good because I have a few does on the larger side. lol. And he has the cutest ears...i love the itty bitty ears. Plus my buck now has the Vienna gene so I have a few BEWs and Sports and I really don't want to have those ALL the time ( though i really do love the BEWs!) So it's good to have something without that gene too.Oh! And i got to name him too! lol. He was born on Valentine's Day and when we were asking about him he hadn't been named yet so I suggested Cupid. lol. He's technically my b-day present since May 7th is my b-day. heehee. So excited I cant wait!!!

R.R.


----------

